# backup postfix mail server with comcast mail



## adriftinitland (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a Postfix mail server running just fine on my FreeBSD server. However, should my server go down I would lose any mail sent to it. I would like to backup Postfix mail with my comcast mail or my gmail account (which ever one is easier). So that if my server is down mail will be sent to the other email address. Does anyone know of a simple and plain English guide that would help me accomplish this. I know the mx records at Network Solutions must be configured but with what I don't know. Also what do I need to do to my Postfix configuration?

I am NOT a trained IT technician. This is a stimulating hobby for me and I do enjoy learning.  This is for my own personal use, I am not being paid by someone to do this for them.

I have consulted the manual but it's over my head and I can't follow the directions or determine exactly what to do.

Thank you for your time.


----------

